# Drinking lots of water



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anyone else’s budgie drink a lot of water while they’re bathing and have runny poos afterwards? I haven’t had experience with Niko bathing because he didn’t do it for the first 10 months of his life and it’s concerning me a bit :blush:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It's kind of like little kids at the public swimming pool. The tend to swallow a lot of water unintentionally and (hopefully) leave the pool to use the bathroom frequently.  As long as his poo returns to normal the next day it's not a problem.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh yes, the "Runny poop post bath syndrome". 
My Oliver is just like that, every single time he takes a bath, Fido not so much, but still clearly noticeable for some hours after bath time


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

philw said:


> It's kind of like little kids at the public swimming pool. The tend to swallow a lot of water unintentionally and (hopefully) leave the pool to use the bathroom frequently.  As long as his poo returns to normal the next day it's not a problem.





ReneBC said:


> Oh yes, the "Runny poop post bath syndrome".
> My Oliver is just like that, every single time he takes a bath, Fido not so much, but still clearly noticeable for some hours after bath time


Thanks! Good to know it's not just him and is perfectly normal. I figured it was but wanted to double check


----------

